# U.S "Ghost ships" in the UK - decision imminent



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the BBC - 

_A company that wants to scrap former US naval vessels on Teesside, is likely to know whether it can go ahead with the controversial project within days. 
Able UK wants to dismantle up to 13 so-called ghost ships at its facility in Graythorp, Hartlepool. 

But the plan has been dogged by legal and planning wrangles over the environmental impact it will have on the surrounding area and wildlife. 

Hartlepool Council is due to hear four planning applications on 12 October. 

Earlier this year Secretary of State for Communities and Local Government, Ruth Kelly, decided she would not call in Able UK's planning applications. 

Further vessels 

It meant the decision would be left in the hands of Hartlepool councillors. 

Able UK has been forced to carry out extensive environmental assessments following concerns about potentially toxic elements of the ageing naval vessels. 

The first of four ships arrived on the River Tees on 12 November 2003. No date has yet been set for the transport of further vessels. 

At the planned council hearing, presentations will be given by the company and by objectors. 

Three planning applications and a Hazardous Substances Consent will be considered by the council's planning committee. 

Able UK said hundreds of new jobs will be created if it allowed to go ahead with the decommissioning work_.

Rushie


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sure I will stir things up with this.
Surely if this company is fully compliant with all the necessary paperwork and safety proceedures why can they not proceed and scrap these ships. Maybe there are folk who would like them to be sent to Alang or somewhere which does not have the correct facilities to do the job safely. I dont suggest that we dont take the environment into consideration but there are jobs here waiting. Possibly a bit of NIMBY.
Hawkey01(Smoke)


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Definitely NIMBYism.
I had to laugh at Greenpeace et al. They waxed lyrical about how unsafe these ships are and how they would all sink mid atlantic etc, shouldnt be allowed to travel, too dangerous.
However, as soon as they arrived in the UK, they were demanding that they were towed back to the US. Magically, these ships became safe to travel the Atlantic overnight! Great, eh?
Greenpeace/Friends of the Earth are great for telling us how terrible it all is, but ask them what we should do with them and they're noticeable short of solutions.
Hartlepool has the people and the procedures to deal with these ships, make money and create jobs, and this being the UK, there's no way the HSE mafia will let them away with any unsafe act.
I can't see the problem - let them get on with it.


----------



## Orcadian (Jan 27, 2006)

Hartlepool couldnt handle a monkey so how can they handle a ship ??????


----------



## G-Dave (Oct 2, 2006)

Health and Safety is becoming a joke in this country -- as a Tyne Pilot when attending a vessel in dry dock about to sail - There would be a man sampling the water in the dock prior to the gates being opened.
Never found out what was going to happen if the water had proved to be contaminated - were they going to fine the dry dock company , no wonder there is almost no dry docks left on the Tyne .
In the Shields Gazette tonight there are protests ,because A&P Hebburn want to start decommissioning ships at there yard, to try and stay in buisiness while ship repair is quiet.
Dave


----------



## PAULD (Sep 6, 2006)

The mine's inspector is worse, we have to log every job we do on a computor for thr company records, but the m/inspector wants a paperback up. They demand a risk assesment for everyjob no matter how small it is, sometimes it takes longer to do the r/a than the job. The latest one we have is if people are working at hieghts we now have to have a rescue plan in place incase something goes wrong


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

And there they sit getting 'Shiney Ars**'(Thumb)


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Where I live Drving Examiners have to where HV vests whilst taking people on their driving tests..!

I'm sure it makes all the difference to oncoming traffic...

Rushie


----------



## stevevincent1974 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hope the local council lets this work go ahead. will provide jobs for the local community and promote the area for future dismantilling work.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Very sad. They used to build 'em & now they won't even let them take 'em apart. Hardly progress.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Bravo Tony...spot on...

Rushie


----------

